# i need your opinon (swap b12 or buy dead 240sx)



## wil1213 (Jul 16, 2005)

well some of you will notice i have started a few swaping threads 
well i dont know if i shuld still swap out my engie seeing as how it is runing fine and i just found a dead 240sx in near mint condition for 350$ it has a ka24de in it and the timing chain/belt (dont know if its belt or chain diriven) sliped. it has a auto tranny (that is rebuilt) but i dont like autos. it also has newer tiers all around and alot of stuff done to suspention (not shere what bet he has all the paper work) 

now the help i need is shuld i buy the 240 and projeckt it seeing as how my B12 is runing great or shuld i swap out my B12 . also if i swap my B12 i will need to buy a 2nd car anyway so it sorta makes more sence to me to get the 240 and work with that and then when im done do a swap in the B12

i put this in B12 becuse that is the car i have now but if anyone know some 240 guys/girls that would have an opin plz send them this way

thanks for the help
wil


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

You got the wrong forum if you're looking for reasons to drive anything other than Sentra. IMO, get a jet ski.


----------



## wil1213 (Jul 16, 2005)

sry plz lock this topic or just delet it


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

Hey there are no right or wrong disicions here the first thing you have to do is decide for yourself what you want. The 240sx is a fine car and I would jump on one at 350 but remember that the KA is a more expensive engine and harder to find, you really need to make your own dicisions on these matters we cannot tell you what is best I love both lines of cars the B and S chasis are really good cars it really just depends on what you want to do or what you have the means to.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Personally if i were in your condition I would evauluate what you have.

You have a great running B12, but how is the rest of the car. Unfortunately more and more of our cars are succumbing to corrosion, aging components and general wear and tear.

If you really have the time and money to see a B12 motor swap through from start to finish without cutting corners or cheaping out on things that will need to be changed, then swapping a motor is a really viable option. 

Personally if I were in your shoes I would hang on to the B12 with its current motor. Since it runs great already, save the money youd spend on a motor swap and use that cash to maintain the B12 and keep it running clean.

$350 for 240 is a steal if its in mint condition. If I were you I would consider buying the 240 and using that as your project. Since the car is dead already, theres no chance of putting a running car out of commission, and you still have a daily driver.
Also the 240 is probably more motor swap friendly. Japanese versions came with the wickedly turbocharged SR20DET, and swapping the 180SX motors in is very common as well. I have also seen Sklyine motors swapped in with everything from the RB20DE to the RB26DETT under the hood. There are many options and since you were talking about a motor swap as well, swapping the tranny is alot easier with the motor out. 

Worst comes to worst, you could probably sell the 240 chassis for more than $350...

Just my opinion.

-Nick


----------



## wil1213 (Jul 16, 2005)

i am probly going to buy the 240 and just do what ever i can do to the b12 with the stock engine like exaoust,cluch, springs, and so on ..


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

also on the bright side of the 240 companys make wiring kits for any swap you want for around 4-700 dollars and you can ask anyone the wiring is the messy part. What year 240 and is it a XE or SE some 91+ came with hicas and hud and the 91+ SE's were comon to be LSD's not all but many.


----------



## wil1213 (Jul 16, 2005)

all i know is its a hach model and has the ka24de

all the emblems are striped thow and i have not cared to ask the guy the modeal lol (man im lazy)


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

if it is a hatch and a KA24de then it is a 91-94 S13 chasis my absolute favotite 240 there is if it has a rear deck lids alloys and A/C I think those are trade marks of the SE model it may have the Heads Up Display (hud) if so it will have a digital dash and that to means it is more than likely an SE check out the seat belts make sure they work good very expensive to repair I hate auto belts. For lots of info on it go to the 240 section of this forum they are not as friendly but they are as knowledgeable.


----------

